# Stop Blaming The Fed/China/Goldman For Your Mistakes



## Timmy (3 March 2010)

I quite like this little article, but the moaners wont:
*Markets Have Never Been Normal, So Stop Blaming The Fed/China/Goldman For Your Mistakes*



> if you are serious about making money, then stop blaming Bernanke/China/Goldman/What-have-you.






> Understand market distortions as part of the terrain ... no scape goats allowed.






> if you expect to invest or do business without the effect of market distortions, then you're probably better off staying on the sidelines ... becoming a rabble-rouser in politics.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 March 2010)

Although I haven't read the article, I agree. Learn investment survival.


----------



## Unnamed User (3 March 2010)

But then what would they whine about?

ooops i forgot, they will find something.......


----------



## Whiskers (3 March 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Learn investment survival.




Yeah, I'd go further, learn life survival.

It all starts with our psychological makeup. Unfortunalely, most people are loosely 'followers' and hence tend to blame the leader(s) for their misfortune. 

Some via their natural or learned behaviour keep themselves positioned at the front of the paradym shift and hence tend to make their own 'luck'.

PS: I don't believe in luck. I think it's a term we tend to use when we cannot understand the nature of things. But that's a whole nother story.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 March 2010)

Whiskers said:


> Yeah, I'd go further, learn life survival.



That would be the pre-requisite.


----------



## lukeaye (3 March 2010)

Love it! i remember i used to do that....or is it that i still do?


----------

